# Help  RCI cancelled Weston for 12/24



## byeloe (Dec 12, 2006)

RCI called today and said that The Weston had overbooked and thus cancelled all RCI exchanges for Dec 24 check-in.  I am in need of a 2 bedroom unit in the South of Florida preferably.

What else can I do?

thanks


----------



## Spence (Dec 12, 2006)

byeloe said:
			
		

> What else can I do?  thanks


Sue RCI, this is unconscionable.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 12, 2006)

What did RCI say?   I would call them up again and try to get them to help solve the problem.  How long have you had the exchange or was it an extra vacation or last call?  Do you have air plane tickets, etc.?  Has anyone out there had a similar problem and if so what did you do?


----------



## Avery (Dec 12, 2006)

Definitely unconcsionable, unfortunately all too common w/RCI. Don't just 'take it..' Insist on speaking with a supervisor, they have people that help with these screwups (or screwings). Hopefully they will 'find' you something... 

Happy Holidays from RCI...


----------



## NTHC (Dec 12, 2006)

I would show up at the resort with my RCI confirmation and expect to be accommodated.  Let the resort take it up with RCI.  If enough people did this then the resorts would start to inquire as to what the problem is.  We all know that this occurs because RCI rents weeks and would prefer to take rental income over exchange income.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## Cat (Dec 13, 2006)

NTHC said:
			
		

> I would show up at the resort with my RCI confirmation and expect to be accommodated.  Let the resort take it up with RCI.  If enough people did this then the resorts would start to inquire as to what the problem is.  We all know that this occurs because RCI rents weeks and would prefer to take rental income over exchange income.
> 
> JMHO,
> Cindy



If OP lives any distance from the resort, this advice could be disastrous, IMO. RCI keeps records of any conversations they have, so there will be a record that OP was indeed informed that vacation was canceled. 

Then, trying to find something on Christmas Eve would probably be an impossible task. Talk about being up a creek without a paddle!!


----------



## Pat H (Dec 13, 2006)

Did RCI say that a specialist will work on it and call you? Did you ever notice how it's always the resort's fault, never RCI's?


----------



## byeloe (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes I heard from a specialist, they are working on it.  2 units. To top it off the units are for friends.  Fortunately the guests will be driving and could accept a different location if offered.  

I plan to call back again today, tried last night but the specialist assigned was out of the office.


----------



## JLB (Dec 13, 2006)

First, if you will refer to my SW Florida thread, that is a search m/l I do every day (Resorts on the Beach).  Actually the start date I use is 12/28.  This morning it is down to just a dozen lesser resorts, all of them being in the NE, Ormond to New Smyrna.

Second, the person who got canceled at Camelot because of the tax sale has been in contact with me.  She said that RCI has offered them an alternate, a lesser resort in the Sarasota area.  That is for 12/30.  She said she was told she only had 2 hours to decide.  Since we have two units further south for the same check-in date, and we can manage with one ourselves, I offered the other to her.

Third, it is not wise to just show up and demand a unit just because you have a piece of paper.  I saw that a couple years ago at OL Week 1 and it did not work for any of those people.  Some were given one night, at $100-plus, and told to have RCI find them an alternate by the next morning.  I know some did not even get that offer because we heard them talking and they were saying they were just heading back home, wherever that was.  We heard one say New York.

Fourth, when you search all of Florida using 12/22 for a start date, what you get is:

Sorry, there was no availability.

Nor are there any Extra Vacations anywhere in Florida.

If one were to believe their own eyes, in this case there actually is nothing available anywhere.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 13, 2006)

Just saw a one bedroom in sarasota on last call...earlier a 2bedroom at Vacation villas at Titusville.  Not much out there but i'm thinking there should be some soon.


----------



## grest (Dec 14, 2006)

Unbelievable!  I surely would be in near constant contact with RCI, nicely but firmly (the people now trying to find you a unit are probably not the same people who cancelled you out), until a reasonable arrangement is found.  Please keep us posted.
Connie


----------



## Debbie0329 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Keep After Them!!*

This happened to us a few years ago - we had 2 units booked at the Viva Maya in Playa Del Carmen for Christmas week.  A month before we were supposed to go we got a call from RCI - they said that the hotel had overbooked and they were booting the RCI members out!

To make a long story short - we got both weeks redeposited and our exchange fees back plus a week to use anywhere else.  In addition they booked us two units at the Sunset Lagoon - not a place I'd go again but everything else was booked (we actually didn't spend that much time at the resort anyway) and I was sitting on $2500 worth of plane tickets that were unrefundable!

Keep after them and get what you want!!

Deb


----------



## JLB (Dec 14, 2006)

*3 This Morning*

This morning in all of Florida for 12/22 or 23 there were three available, two in Daytona and one in the Panhandle.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37162


----------



## byeloe (Dec 16, 2006)

*rci's offer*

RCI  has offered Orange Lake or greenlinks ain Naples as alternatives with Dec 24 check-in  as well they have Hyatt(Weston location) with dec 23 check-in.

They have credited my exchange fees back to my account and redeposited my weeks.


----------



## JLB (Dec 16, 2006)

Just come join us at OL that week.  I know at least one other TUGger will be there.  A free stay to boot!

Now the next worry is if they overbook OL with the people they overbooked elsewhere.   



			
				byeloe said:
			
		

> RCI  has offered Orange Lake or greenlinks ain Naples as alternatives with Dec 24 check-in  as well they have Hyatt(Weston location) with dec 23 check-in.
> 
> They have credited my exchange fees back to my account and redeposited my weeks.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Time to call in the big guns*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Now the next worry is if they overbook OL with the people they overbooked elsewhere.



Come on Jim. Even if it were possible to overbook OLCC, and given the rate of construction I doubt that it is, it would be OLCC's fault not RCI's.  You KNOW that.  This whole deal with RCI suddenly discovering over or incorrect bookings, missing deposits, etc is the most troubling thing about RCI.  It just doesn't seem possible that so many weeks get screwed up when on the other side, as the depositing resort, RCI basically tells us "we don't want to hear it". If a week was placed with them (RCI) it must be honored no matter what. How is it that these other resorts can suddenly tell RCI there was a mistake and there is no room at the inn?  As Judge Judy would say it doesn't make sense so it probably isn't true. Lets forget the class action nonsense and get someone with an RCI complaint hooked up on the JJ show. We'll have the answers within 15 to 30 minutes (unless it is a rare two part episode).  And no weasel lawyer fees needed.


----------



## Spence (Dec 16, 2006)

www.skyauction.com
item 1228708 & 1228707
VV Weston 22Dec check-in
interesting


----------



## byeloe (Dec 18, 2006)

*resolution?*

RCI has found us 2 one bedroom units at the Hyatt (quite close to the Weston) to replace the cancelled Weston reservation.

They have refunded my exchange fees and will be sending an additional cheque to cover 1 night hotel expense since the hyatt dates are for the 23 - 30th and we originally had Weston for 24th-31st.

From looking at the Hyatt website, it might be an improvement over the Weston.  Although an inconvenience I am presently happy with RCI's solution.

They also returned the weeks to my account. So basically a free vacation.

will update later after a smooth check-in at Hyatt


----------



## Cat (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! Nice resolution. Glad that you're happy with it.


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 19, 2006)

Ditto, Cat's message.  Thanks for keeping the board updated as to the resolution.


----------



## urple2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great ending...!
Have a great vacation.


----------



## JLB (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't believe there was anything in my statement that suggested it would be OL's fault.  

I made the statement because I have been standing there in line before when *RCI* had overbooked OL. and it was not a happy time for several families.



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Come on Jim. Even if it were possible to overbook OLCC, and given the rate of construction I doubt that it is, it would be OLCC's fault not RCI's.  You KNOW that.


----------



## JLB (Dec 19, 2006)

This resolution was what we asked for when we had an exchange canceled.  There were no other timeshares in the area and we asked if they could find us a Cendant hotel, of which there were many.

No.


----------



## CharlesS (Dec 19, 2006)

*What about depositers?*



			
				byeloe said:
			
		

> RCI called today and said that The Weston had overbooked and thus cancelled all RCI exchanges for Dec 24 check-in.


If this is, in fact, Weston's fault, what is RCI doing to those who deposited nonvalid reservations?
Charles


----------



## Jennie (Dec 20, 2006)

SkyAuction.com has 3 rentals available right now. There are no bids on any of them so the final price could be as low as $216. for the entire week. 

If I had been "bumped" by RCI, I would print out the page with these listings and turn it over to the attorneys who have filed the class action lawsuit. I would also send a complaint to the government agency in Tallahassee that supposedly regulates the timeshare industry in that state. And finally, I would go to Small Claims Court while vacationing in Florida, and sue the pants off the "creeps." The nerve of them screwing around with holiday vacations. 

If they hadn't auctioned off so many of the units earlier in the year (I saw many, many of them), they would not have run out of space for the confirmed timeshare owners who deserve to have what was confirmed. Let them displace the SkyAuction winners instead. 

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!
7 nights in a 1 BR Suite at the Celebrity Resorts Lake Buena Vista in Orlando, Florida for December 22, 2006

7 nights in a Studio at the Lehigh Resort Club in Lehigh Acres, Florida for December 23, 2006

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!
7 nights in a 2 BR Suite at the Summer Bay Resort in Kissimmee, Florida for December 24, 2006

NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL!!
7 nights in a 2 BR Suite at the Florida Vacation Villas in Kissimmee, Florida for December 30, 2006


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2006)

I am trying to follow this thread and still do not understand if the fault is with RCI or the resort.    I think John's post is confusing, for one thing.  He says it is not RCI's fault, then he says it is in the next few sentences.  

II is not without its problems with overbooking.  Our resort in Colorado has had II overbook for winter ski weeks, which is a problem dropped right in the lap of our management company, which has to struggle to find a similar accommodation in the area, at the expense of our resort.  Our management company does not have as many problems with RCI overbooking.  I find this ironic, don't you?


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Six of one half dozen of the other*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I am trying to follow this thread and still do not understand if the fault is with RCI or the resort.    I think John's post is confusing, for one thing.  He says it is not RCI's fault, then he says it is in the next few sentences.
> 
> II is not without its problems with overbooking.  Our resort in Colorado has had II overbook for winter ski weeks, which is a problem dropped right in the lap of our management company, which has to struggle to find a similar accommodation in the area, at the expense of our resort.  Our management company does not have as many problems with RCI overbooking.  I find this ironic, don't you?



Cindy - It is confusing because we don't know where the problem came from. While there are some who would absolutely blame RCI it could actually be a resort issue and RCI is only the messenger. Both sides always point at the other and there is never a smoking gun to firmly place the blame. So we are left to speculate and factor another wildcard into the mix of the fabulous world of timeshare exchange.  As you say it isn't exclusive to RCI so the pendulum should lean ever so slightly toward the resort. But then we see Skyauction (RCI) offering those exact use dates - swing back to RCI.  What does it really matter who is at fault. The underlying problem is that a confirmed reservation seems to mean very little and the customer has virtually no recourse. THAT is a major issue and one that will give me pause as I consider who I deal with and where I trade into.  It makes that ownership at a resort and the corresponding accountability that offers start to look better.  As a mere "guest", who by the way is usually an owner somewhere who has paid significant fees to their resort along with the hefty exchange fee and annual membership fee, you have no one to hang your complaint on. Everyone says its the other guys fault and you can't talk directly to any of them or trace the transaction back.  Very poor spot to be in after all those expenses.


----------

